# Global Gathering :)



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello everyone!
Thought I would do something a bit more fun than my usual anxious browsing! The day before my dp started I bought a ticket to global gathering, a music festival in England.. I'v missed out on so many things because of my dp but this time I finally got the courage to just do it and despite the dp I had an amazing time!







So here are a few pictures...

With my friend Brogan.. Im in the purple!









Me and Brogan again...









Me and my friends whilst watching Dj Fresh









Whilst watching Nero!.. Thats me in the blue jumper with the pink sunglasses

















Me and my friends again watching my favourite Flux Pavillion!

















Me and my friend James watching Shy FX









Me and my friends watching Jaguar Skills 









MistaJam!









All of us at Skrillex!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

DnB... sweet, wish I was at Boom Festival right now...

Anyways nice pics ^^


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Aww you look really happy







I think its so awesome that you were able to go out to a large music festival inspite of DP. Sometimes Im afraid to even go to the grocery store.


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

> DnB... sweet, wish I was at Boom Festival right now...
> 
> Anyways nice pics ^^


Thankyou! It was mostly Dubstep!











> Aww you look really happy I think its so awesome that you were able to go out to a large music festival inspite of DP. Sometimes Im afraid to even go to the grocery store.


Thank you







I went the Friday to the Sunday.. On the Friday I actually forgot about the dp for the majority of the day and actually felt normal.. then on the Saturday I think the lack of food and sleep caught up with me and I felt quite depressed for a few hours







Don't be scared though.. Try to live your life as normal! I already had to miss out on a holiday to Spain that I booked before dp and after that I promised myself I would try and find the courage to live my life as normal as I could! xx


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Yeah, Im getting a lot encouragement/inspiration from people such as yourself who just go out there and go for it. I just wish I had a bit more courage although I am making baby steps everyday. Honestly I got petrified just looking at the pictures (as lovely as they were), thinking "wow if I were there my DPDR would skyrocket"

PS. I bet Nero and Skrillex were just amazing live







I would love to see the day where I can muster up the courage to attend a concert. Ive been dying to see Crystal Castles too but they rarely come to the states anyway :/


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Abigail- said:


> Thankyou! It was mostly Dubstep!


Oh thought most of those were DnB, I used to listen to Fresh/Nero/Spor, as for Dubstep the only thing I like is Dirty Dubstep


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

> Oh thought most of those were DnB, I used to listen to Fresh/Nero/Spor, as for Dubstep the only thing I like is Dirty Dubstep


I listen to Nero.. its one of my favourites! They were incredible at global gathering. Have you heard of Andy C? He also put on a great show which I wasnt expecting!



> Yeah, Im getting a lot encouragement/inspiration from people such as yourself who just go out there and go for it. I just wish I had a bit more courage although I am making baby steps everyday. Honestly I got petrified just looking at the pictures (as lovely as they were), thinking "wow if I were there my DPDR would skyrocket"
> 
> PS. I bet Nero and Skrillex were just amazing live I would love to see the day where I can muster up the courage to attend a concert. Ive been dying to see Crystal Castles too but they rarely come to the states anyway :/


It was quite a big thing for me to do.. Like I said I missed out on a trip to Spain last month and I was devastated! I felt so fed Up with the dp that I said to myself o matter how you feel your going to global! I think the main thing why us people with dp stop doing regular things that we know we would enjoy is because we are so full of anxiety and we catastrophize everything.. We focus on the negative rather than the positive. We think about how many panic attacks we'll have rather than how many laughs we'll have or how disconnected we'll feel from things rather than how good of a time we can have with the right people! I had all those thoughts driving to global.. I even thought to myself "your an idiot for going, how are you going to get through this" But once I was there.. I couldn't go back so I made the most out of it and as I said, Had a really good time! So next time you want to do something don't say to your self "if I did this my DP/DR would sky rocket" say "It could sky rocket, and If it does I just have to go with the feeling, It wont harm me". Yeaa Nero and Skrillex put on a hell of a show! Shy FX were brilliant as well... Flux pavilion almost had me in tears! He's been my absolute favourite for years.. I bought A ticket to see him in April but because of dp didn't go and I was heartbroken! So seeing him when I didn't think I would have the chance to again was amazing! Im a fan of crystal castles to! I remember hearing one of there songs a few years back so I bought there album and just fell in love with it! There just so different! I feel for you because I remember back when I used to be scared to leave the house but you can do it I promise!!


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the support and advice







I decided today I would actually go out dinner with friends...something I havent done in a while but needs to be done if I am ever to recover







Well see how it goes but Im ready to embrace the uncomfortable feelings.

I hope you do get around to Spain soon!


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

shattered memories said:


> Thanks for the support and advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime







I'm always here to talk if you like. That's so good to hear! Let me know how it went







Do you take any supplements or anything? Once you start to get out more you should carry some L-thenine with you! When I first started to get out the house it was panic attacks galore ha so I would just pop two of those and it would calm me down a little! And as for spain I'd love to but I got into college last month so I don't think I could afford to go now if I'll be living the student life!


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Abigail- said:


> Have you heard of Andy C? He also put on a great show which I wasnt expecting!


Not really, I quit DPsy / D Dubstep / DnB / ADnB / Raggae for Metalcore/ Deathcore / Melodic,Tech,Progressive Deathmetal ...

Still listen to those oldies once in a while but meh xD


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Abigail- said:


> Hello everyone!
> Thought I would do something a bit more fun than my usual anxious browsing! The day before my dp started I bought a ticket to global gathering, a music festival in England.. I'v missed out on so many things because of my dp but this time I finally got the courage to just do it and despite the dp I had an amazing time!
> 
> 
> ...


Aww looks like u had lots of fun!







xx


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

x Sleepy x said:


> Aww looks like u had lots of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did.. It was so good to get away!







xx


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Abigail- said:


> I did.. It was so good to get away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you going to Outlook or Dimensions?


----------



## Abigail- (Jun 28, 2012)

Midnight said:


> you going to Outlook or Dimensions?


No, But im going to creamfeilds!














x


----------

